# Alhaurin de la Torre



## Feraya (Sep 22, 2014)

Has anyone here any experience of Alhaurin de la Torre? I have some experience of living near Coin, Malaga, and speak a little Spanish, but am still learning. I look forward to hearing about the pros and cons of living there. Thanks.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

I have lived in the countryside just outside Alhaurin De La Torre for 16 years. It is a very nice town, prosperous very well kept and clean. Good selection of bars and restaurants. Park and garden areas are immaculately maintained. I have not seen many signs of the crisis about apart from a few closed premesis. In recent months I have seen several new ones starting up and even some building work.
It is close (but not too close) to motorways west, east and north and to the airport. It is very Spanish but with relatively small numbers of foreigners (a good balance I think). 10 minutes to the beach, 15 minutes to Malaga and 1.5 hours to skiing, 3.5 golf courses within 10 minutes, 2 tennis clubs, indoor and outdoor sports arenas etc.

The only cons could equally apply to the rest of Spain, namely red tape, banks, poor service, bad driving etc etc. Oh and the post office struggles to cope with the demand most of the time.

Blimey, just re read it, sounds like I am on the Alhaurin tourist board:rofl:


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

What's the internet speed like there, thanks


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

I've lived in an urbanization just outside ADT for the last 10 year. As El Romeral have found it to be a great place to live. Always very clean never seen so many street cleaner/gardeners. Found the people very friendly and helpful. There is a a small expat community of all nationalities. Good restaurants and bars supermarkets etc. There often something going on in the village which is always well supported.
Cant think of many cons !!!


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Rabbitcat said:


> What's the internet speed like there, thanks


Like anywhere else...it depends on what you pay for and who you deal with. Plenty of choices.


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

I average about 7mb with jazztel


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

We do not have ASDL lines so have internet via satellite. We pay for 3mb and usually get over 2mb. Better than it used to be. As mentioned people in more urban areas will have a great choice and higher speeds like anywhere else.


----------



## ddrysdale99 (Apr 3, 2014)

It's not that close to Coin though - that's the other Alhaurin (el Grande).


----------



## Feraya (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi el romeral, thanks very much for your helpful information. I might just settle for Alhaurin de la Torre because it sounds like my kind of town.


----------



## Feraya (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi Stevelin, thanks for the info.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

It sounds absolutely perfect


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

It is very nice. The only thing I would say is lack of information for when things are happening. You often find out after the event so have to be on your toes but otherwise great, somebody is always willing to have a chat (even if you cant quite follow the whole conversation )


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

What's the temperature like there in the winter months?


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

El Tiempo en Alhaurin de la Torre - 14 días


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Feraya said:


> Has anyone here any experience of Alhaurin de la Torre? I have some experience of living near Coin, Malaga, and speak a little Spanish, but am still learning. I look forward to hearing about the pros and cons of living there. Thanks.



We lived there for a couple of years and its great. Modern, clean and very "Spanish". Handy for the airport and altogether a nice friendly town with everything close by

Jo xxx


----------



## Feraya (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you, Jo. xxx


----------

